
Show HN: Occies – Designer eyewear with screen light protection - degtor
https://occi.es
======
seldon
This potentially resonates with me. Blue light is a problem for me and most
others I work with, but we can't use f.lux due to the color alterations
(graphic designer). Are your lenses completely clear?

~~~
degtor
Yep! Occies are designed to be completely clear. We want it to be the
reasonable alternative that people would actually want to use. We distinguish
ourselves from computer glasses that have the yellow tint.

------
doldon
How do these compare to other alternatives for minimising blue light exposure?

~~~
degtor
Occies are designed to be the reasonable solution for reducing symptoms caused
by starting at screens. They filter out only the most dangerous wavelengths of
the blue light spectrum and thus keep our lenses untinted, making them look
like normal glasses.

In contrast to f.lux and other software services, Occies also reduce glare and
flare. Streetlights/computers/car beams become flareless and is one of the
most soothing experiences of wearing Occies.

